# What's the gas price where you are?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

By now, I imagine that "the Houston thing" has impacted gas prices where you are. So what are you paying?

I am SOOOO happy I filled up yesterday when it was 113.9, because today it was 131.9.*#*(

I'm hoping I can stretch this tank out for a few weeks. Gotto be hard on those folks who have no choice but to drive big distances daily. Not Houston-hard (or Windsor-hard for that matter), but hard.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw 142.9 in the Slower Mainland. Could get worse too.
It seems that if the wind changes direction prices jump.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw $1.26 today.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It was about 130 so I just looked the other way when I was filling the tank. Most of gas prices is taxes so that the obscene creatures that get elected can piss your money down holes on dumb ass feel good projects and wealth redistribution schemes which turn to shit just like everything else they touch.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wardo said:


> It was about 130 so I just looked the other way when I was filling the tank. Most of gas prices is taxes so that the obscene creatures that get elected can piss your money down holes on dumb ass feel good projects and wealth redistribution schemes which turn to shit just like everything else they touch.


I don't think they have anything to do with it when the cause of the hikes is theoretically on hurricanes and wars.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I don't think they have anything to do with it when the cause of the hikes is theoretically on hurricanes and wars.


Certainly the recent increase is from US refinery production going down. But taxes are a huge part of it regardless and the Ontario government just added about 10 cents a litre for carbon or whatever. Gas should be a lot cheaper here than it is. We are a major exporter of oil to the US but the entire system of government here is seriously off the rails - just look at that emasculated gerbil that they elected as prime minister and that thing in Ontario. They will both be re-elected next time around too.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I just paid $1.18 about an hour ago.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Certainly the recent increase is from US refinery production going down. But taxes are a huge part of it regardless and the Ontario government just added about 10 cents a litre for carbon or whatever. Gas should be a lot cheaper here than it is. We are a major exporter of oil to the US but the entire system of government here is seriously off the rails - just look at that emasculated gerbil that they elected as prime minister and that thing in Ontario. They will both be re-elected next time around too.


I don't argue with you, but not sure I agree with your last point. I dont think many are impressed with either(?)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty said:


> ... but not sure I agree with your last point. I dont think many are impressed with either(?)


So, you don't think that they will both be re-elected ? ... lol


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Wardo said:


> So, you don't think that they will both be re-elected ? ... lol


Unfortunately they probably will. :-(


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Certainly the recent increase is from US refinery production going down. But taxes are a huge part of it regardless and the Ontario government just added about 10 cents a litre for carbon or whatever. Gas should be a lot cheaper here than it is. We are a major exporter of oil to the US but the entire system of government here is seriously off the rails - just look at that emasculated gerbil that they elected as prime minister and that thing in Ontario. They will both be re-elected next time around too.


You are so right but I pray to god your re-election prediction does not happen!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Its $1.09 here. I better fuel up before the price goes to high.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

$1.08 here, up from a buck in one shot.
The US has gone up average 10 cents per gallon, we go up about 10 cents (or more) per litre. Math is hard.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just reading an article today that the Houston shut down affected only about 25% of national capacity (of refining lots of Canadian oil) and that they are going back to work this weekend and firing things back up again. Wait until the next quarterly report on income, I bet they do pretty well. No wages to pay for a bit and jacking the price (I won't even get into the morbid tax thing...ewwww), they will make a killing. Seems to me, they ought to be a bit more generous with their win fall profits and help out a bit. They make disgusting amounts of profits as it is without taking advantage of a situation like this. Almost akin to war profiteering to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

My car uses highest test. Higher prices mean WAY higher for super high test.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

In Barrie yesterday, $131.9 for gasoline (up roughly 20 cents from pre-Harvey), $108.9 for diesel (up roughly six cents).

It's amazing how quickly the higher-priced fuel due to Harvey's destruction got into the tanks of all retailers here in Canada.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We shot up to 1.049 we were at 90.9 until just the other day. Reading this tread makes the 104 a little bit easier to swallow. Thanks guys.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

$1.45 this morning.

I filled up last week for $1.25 (at Costco, usually 7 or 8 cents cheaper than everywhere else) and am hoping I can limp along till it drops back down again. But 1 tank at that price won't kill me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It always seems to be higher here in town...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We continue to get hosed. The prices rises immediately there is a whiff of a problem but take forever to correct to "normal" levels, if there is such a thing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> We continue to get hosed. The prices rises immediately there is a whiff of a problem but take forever to correct to "normal" levels, if there is such a thing.


Even worse when our buck went over US$1. Everyone considered it a temporary 'problem' that they could take advantage of. 

I shoulda bought more Trinity/Tubestore/Kingsley stuff .........


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It was 8.75 a gallon in Texas, water was selling for 50 a case.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Ottawa prices were about 130.0 - 131.9. Thank you Costco 117.9/128.8 premium


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

1E58 here in Italy today. The Euro is about 150% the value of $Cdn.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> We shot up to 1.049 we were at 90.9 until just the other day. Reading this tread makes the 104 a little bit easier to swallow. Thanks guys.


It's dropped about 2 cents a liter here in the last day or so.....now down to 1.049 with 2 cents off at the pump at the station close to me 'cause it's the week end. Means if I fill up the bike again today I'll pay about 1.029/l. Doesn't really matter to me what the gas prices are. If the weather holds today I'll probably fill up the bike 2 or three times. By Tuesday, because the long week end is over, gas will probably drop another cent or two. If it doesn't then it doesn't. If the oil fields and refineries in texass are flooded out and not working then maybe more Canadian crude and refiners will be used to offset the 'merican lose. And this (hopefully) will get some of the pipelines built. Wishfull thinking maybe.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

$1.36 Port Perry, Ontario

Diesel is a way cheaper at $1.03 per litre!

We were driving our Sierra 2500 diesel crew cab today.

I guess we will have to fill our other two vehicles at the higher price!

That's reality.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

WCGill said:


> 1E58 here in Italy today. The Euro is about 150% the value of $Cdn.


So I was bored...1.58 Euros = $2.32 Canadian I believe. Now I feel a _little_ bit better.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

$1.29 here in Vic


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just looking at GasBuddy here in Canada. Interresting,


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

marcos said:


> I was just looking at GasBuddy here in Canada. Interresting,


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

WCGill said:


> 1E58 here in Italy today. The Euro is about 150% the value of $Cdn.


Every time I have been to Italy filling up has always been high. Italy does not produce fuel and they get taxed out of the wazo so I somewhat understand it. I do not understand the logic behind this gas price hike. I just put 60 litres in my Murano and it cost $78. *#*(


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I added Detroit to this one as I figure shipping costs should be about the same. So 7 cents in Houston and Detroit and about 21 cents here.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

davetcan said:


> I added Detroit to this one as I figure shipping costs should be about the same. So 7 cents in Houston and Detroit and about 21 cents here.


Oh I'd love to hear the rational explanation a gas analyst would provide to explain this. Apparently gas almost doubles in price as it crosses borders. I'd gnash my teeth harder but I'd like to delay a trip to the dentist as long as I can! (Knocks on wood)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Four days ago I filled up at 90.6. Today it was all the way up to 103.9


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Oh I'd love to hear the rational explanation a gas analyst would provide to explain this. Apparently gas almost doubles in price as it crosses borders. I'd gnash my teeth harder but I'd like to delay a trip to the dentist as long as I can! (Knocks on wood)


Motor fuel taxes in Canada - Wikipedia

Request Rejected Why this says Request Rejected I don't know, it is Petro-Canada 

Fuel Consumption Taxes in Canada | Natural Resources Canada


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It was 108.8 when I passed the pump today but it's 104.9 at Costco in Fredericton. I hope it goes back down before I head to Ontario next week.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

$1.26 at the Petro Canada in Cobourg yesterday.

Back when the price of a barrel oil dropped way down to around $50 a barrel. CBC posted a line chart showing barrel price and the price at the pump followed very closely. I remember paying 70 cents per litre at the Costco in Peterborough when this all started. The big oil companies couldn't live with that and the price at the pump quickly climbed while the barrel price stayed low. Now they have a reason to gouge us for even more profit. It's terrible what's happening to the people in and around Houston but it's also terrible what the oil companies are doing to exploit it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It seems like not that long ago, we were paying around $1.34/l here, and seeing a drop to $1.23 caused lioneups at the stations. Then the OPEC gang started cranking out the production to try and put the kybosh on the domestic shale-oil startup. As near as anyone could tell, the intent was to produce a glut, and deliberately lower the retail price of oil such that it wasn't cost-effective to begin shale-oil extraction. Prices at the pump came way down, and in a short while we got real used to it, and thought of a 92-cent litre as "normal". With the exception of Newfoundland & Labrador and the lower mainland of BC and Vancouver Island, we're still not up to pre-oil-glut prices yet in many places.

I realize there's lots of folks, whether because of their occupation or location or both, for whom 2 cents a litre in any direction has an impact on their lives. But it's interesting how quickly we can forget how bad we used to have it, and how easily we remember how good it used to be, and judge our current situation on the basis of the one much more than the other.

Whether it has a quick impact on a tank of gas or not, certainly the sooner folks at the refineries in Texas can get back to work and start providing for their families again, the better it will be for many. And if it takes a little longer for the pump price to come down, so be it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

U.S. gas prices tumble post-Harvey, but Canada still feels pinch at pumps as refineries restart

It will probably take a long time for the trend to hit Canada.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

111.9 at Costo and surrounding areas and 124.9 everywhere else.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> U.S. gas prices tumble post-Harvey, but Canada still feels pinch at pumps as refineries restart
> 
> It will probably take a long time for the trend to hit Canada.


Average price in London today is $1.27. 

_'Canadian motorists weren't seeing any immediate relief at the pumps on Monday.

According to GasBuddy.com, the average national price at 10:20 ET was $1.217 per litre, down slightly from Sunday's average price of $1.22 per litre. The price aggregator website said Monday's average is up 13.4 cent a litre from last week's average.

Additionally, average prices in some provinces, including British Columbia, Manitoba, Ontario and Quebec, were still higher on Monday than they were on Sunday.' _


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

As a British Columbian, I would like to apologize for keeping the CDN average gas prices high. I guess being branded as a 'have' province means we have to pay more taxes to keep the parties going. Wooo-hooooo, yay us.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> As a British Columbian, I would like to apologize for keeping the CDN average gas prices high. I guess being branded as a 'have' province means we have to pay more taxes to keep the parties going. Wooo-hooooo, yay us.


Don't worry about it, I feel your pain. Try to remember you're also expected to share your 'have' with the have not provinces.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Don't worry about it, I feel your pain. Try to remember you're also expected to share your 'have' with the have not provinces.


Yep, you guys too. 

If the feds and our provincial govt keep going like this, we'll be a have-not province eventually. Ontario too. If/when wholesale fuel prices go back up, you guys may be left funding it all. May I offer you a hearty-if-somewhat-premature thank you.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Filled up in Sarnia at 1.17 got to Guelph at 1.30.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Yep, you guys too.
> 
> If the feds and our provincial govt keep going like this, we'll be a have-not province eventually. Ontario too. If/when wholesale fuel prices go back up, you guys may be left funding it all. May I offer you a hearty-if-somewhat-premature thank you.


I think it is time we band together.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Feels bad


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The weekend before the Long Weekend it was just over 90 cents a Litre --and then durign the week it shot up to around 1.06-1.09--still less than what I've seen--but it went up about 15/16/17 cents overnight.
Which is a huge hike.

Still I am thankful it is still cheaper here than other places.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's pretty much the reason I started the thread. Not to identify where I need to go to gas up, but rather to explore just how varied the impact of such events is on different parts of Canada. And clearly it IS highly varied. What some folks are paying in some places AFTER the recent "Harvey-hikes" is still better than what some folks were paying in other places BEFORE those hikes.

Canada is an interesting place.

Mike, I hope there is no credit-card info on that receipt you showed.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm still at 8 cents a kwh..........


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I was very unpleasantly surprised by 1.3 yesterday in Toronto (was a month away from the country).


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We're getting back to reality again. I'm seeing 89.4 all over the place the last few days. Glad it didn't last longer, I'm at a 1/4 tank


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> We're getting back to reality again. I'm seeing 89.4 all over the place the last few days. Glad it didn't last longer, I'm at a 1/4 tank


What ? That's like American prices ! I haven' seen below $0.90 for decades here.
It's still $1.29 where I'm at now.


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

$2.83/ gallon Philadelphia Pennsylvania

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> We're getting back to reality again. I'm seeing 89.4 all over the place the last few days. Glad it didn't last longer, I'm at a 1/4 tank


Just under $1.10 here in Ottawa. Although, unlike Saskatchewan, our fuel prices regularly change 3 or 4 times a day. The volatility of prices is maddening. But I'm glad to see them ranging between $1.07 and $1.14, instead of between $1.27 and $1.34, like they did a few years ago, before the glut.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

RedFenderBender said:


> $2.83/ gallon Philadelphia Pennsylvania
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


Just so we're clear, we're talking liters here. So your $2.83 gallon is equal to $0.75 a liter. That's why when I'm home in Southern QC, every time I can, I go fil the tank across the border. I save $20+ at each fill.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

filled up last night at 108.9 for reg....Thursdays Ultramar gives you 91 for the price of 89, so its a bit of a break if your car insists on premium.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Old thread resurrection warning!

How are the fuel prices doing? 
Here in the Edmonton area, we just shot to 1.269 per liter, that's got to be the highest I've ever seen it here. Reason behind it? It's shut down season at the refineries and there's a shortage? Like they didn't make enough in advance and store it away........all BS, all the time. *#*(


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Summer gas and summer maintenance season. $1.35 or so in Ottawa this morning.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Huge jump here two days ago : 1,36$
I wanted to fill her up... for some 20$... did cost 27 $ !
I fuel only once a month... ;-)


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

$1.459 here in Victoria. Topped out at $1.499 a couple weeks ago. $153 to fill the truck.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, up to about 1,34 litre here in Ottawa-Gatineau area. Bastards!!!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I was at Costco last Wednesday. At that time the price was $1.18 everywhere, Costco was $1.13. I thought prices would be dropping soon since we were over the Easter long weekend so I only put in $80
The next day we hit $1.269

Oops......


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

$1.34 at the station last night but I saw it here in town for $1.26 earlier today. I guess we should be bent over for the carbon tax soon...another cash grab.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

marcos said:


> Yep, up to about 1,34 litre here in Ottawa-Gatineau area. Bastards!!!!


Back down to 125.9 now.

What I think so many find so irritating about gas is not simply the price, but the volatility, coupled with the fact that you can only buy so much and can't stock up the way you can when canned goods, or frozen orange juice, or even lumber or flooring goes on sale. It's more like buying bananas; you can only buy so many before any additional ones become useless and likely to go bad before you can get to them. Now imagine if bananas dropped drasticlly in price 3 times aonth, for a couple hours at a time, but you never knew when that would be.

I needed to gas up this morning, but thought that maybe it would go down shortly. And it did. But would it be the lowest price today, or would it go even lower later in the day or tomorrow? That's why I generally have only a half a tank.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It's more like buying bananas; you can only buy so many before any additional ones become useless and likely to go bad before you can get to them.


Have you ever tried freezing them and using them in smoothies?
Nice with soy milk and a dash of peanut butter (IMO)

Gas price near me was $1.30 per litre this morning.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Back down to 125.9 now.
> 
> What I think so many find so irritating about gas is not simply the price, but the volatility, coupled with the fact that you can only buy so much and can't stock up the way you can when canned goods, or frozen orange juice, or even lumber or flooring goes on sale. It's more like buying bananas; you can only buy so many before any additional ones become useless and likely to go bad before you can get to them. Now imagine if bananas dropped drasticlly in price 3 times aonth, for a couple hours at a time, but you never knew when that would be.
> 
> I needed to gas up this morning, but thought that maybe it would go down shortly. And it did. But would it be the lowest price today, or would it go even lower later in the day or tomorrow? That's why I generally have only a half a tank.


Yep agree Mark. Wouldnt it be nice if gas was the same all over the province though and stay like that for a week. But nooooooooo,


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

marcos said:


> Yep agree Mark. Wouldnt it be nice if gas was the same all over the province though and stay like that for a week. But nooooooooo,


... in the peoples republic of quebec


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Depends on the market. When we drove across the country in 2004, I stopped for gas in Swift Current. Asked the kid working there how often the gas prices change. He looked at me like I was nuts and said the price had been the same for months. Here in Ottawa it changes about 4 times a day, if not more often. I can't think of another consumer good whose price changes that often and unpredictably and does not legally permit the consumer to stock up when the price is low. If you think the price is as low as it's going to be for a while, and fill up, but THEN it drops even lower, you cannot legally fill up an addiional tank to stock up on "bargain gas".


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It's pushing a buck forty on the corner so I just pretended not to notice as I drove by.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought two things last summer.
A premium gas, guzzling SRT Jeep, and oil stocks.

The price of gas started going up after the first month of owner ship, and I am not sure that I have realized any new wealth from owning the stock.

Even though the Jeep is thirsty, I thoroughly enjoy driving that beast. I paid over $130 for a tank a couple of weeks back. I can see $150-160 a tank this summer locally being the norm, and over $200 a tank in Northern Ontario. Last August it was $1.42-.48 for regular in Killarney. I found a Native gas station that claimed to have premium, but no pumps or above ground tanks were marked that way. You just paid a price for the number of litres.

I will still remain optimistic, and buy gas. I got rid of my other economy car.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> I will still remain optimistic, and buy gas. I got rid of my other economy car.


I have a car that I can let you have cheap maybe trade for gear. It has a 5.7 eight that needs Sunoco 94 and it also has a 4 bbl carb so that you can burn gas at one litre per minute..lol


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Drove from E. SK to AB today, gas from around 1.15 to 1.24/l

Want cheaper gas? Write your mp and mla, tell them to stop blocking pipelines. Most of Canada happily burns gas from middle eastern dictators that almost randomly behead people, stone women and throw gays off roofs because somehow Cdn ethical fuel is, "bad".

..........you think it's pricey now? Wait till little justin's carbon tax kicks in. We're all going to be paying a hell of a lot more for groceries and everything else, a Hell of a lot more than most realize. It'll be hardest on low income persons and young families.

.........sometimes reality is a hard pill to swallow, especially if you think the cbc is anything other than a liberal propaganda machine and don't do your own research. Oh, and don't lecture me about Ab/Sk oil while your raw sewer is being dumped in the ocean or your local port is the worlds largest exporter of coal. (But that doesn't count because the msm doesn't talk about it, right?)

........did I mention I drove 7 hrs nonstop today? I'm tired, I'm grumpy, so there. 

..................and now you know why I don't go to the political forum on this site. 

Now I'm going to pour a drink and put down the keyboard. I'll be in a better mood next visit.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

brucew said:


> ..................and now you know why I don't go to the political forum on this site.


Sounds like you'd be a worthy addition!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Too much--even though I think our prices are still lower than many of yours...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think abut 1.30 yesterday..didn’t notice today.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I paid $1.43 today for 89 grade. Yesterday Costco was selling their Premium grade 91 for $1.34. 

TD


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

today... Costco... Guelph 125.9
cant remembet when I paid so much for gas.
G.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Went into town on the weekend and filled up three 20 litre gas containers with regular gas at $1.26 per litre to fuel my generator for the upcoming power outage. I run my generator full out during power outages to provide power to my house and barn so I can go through a lot of fuel. To my amazement, it never happened here. If gas keeps going up, it may have been a good choice. If it goes down, not so good. We'll see.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

this morning gas was at $154.9/ltr


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't wait for our little internal pipeline trade war to escalate. We should see reg gas pushing $2 a litre in no time.
It might help calm people down behind the wheel


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Went into town on the weekend and filled up three 20 litre gas containers with regular gas at $1.26 per litre to fuel my generator for the upcoming power outage. I run my generator full out during power outages to provide power to my house and barn so I can go through a lot of fuel. To my amazement, it never happened here. If gas keeps going up, it may have been a good choice. If it goes down, not so good. We'll see.


Do you use any additive to make sure the gas is still good when you get around to using it? I know that in past, I neglected to use either hi-test, or add anything to the gas for my snowblower, and it would crap out on me when winter came around again and I attempted to use the leftover gas. I gather the risk depends on how well-sealed the container is.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Do you use any additive to make sure the gas is still good when you get around to using it? I know that in past, I neglected to use either hi-test, or add anything to the gas for my snowblower, and it would crap out on me when winter came around again and I attempted to use the leftover gas. I gather the risk depends on how well-sealed the container is.


Yes Mark. I use stabilizer in any gas that I can't use in 3 or 4 weeks. I'll probably just use the gas that I just bought for my generator in my truck. There's a full tank of gas in my generator that I will siphon out and use in my truck first but I did use stabilizer in it. I'll replace the gas that has been in the generator with this fresh gas and stabilize it. I should add that even stabilized gas has a shelf life so I mix the older gas with new gas before I use anything older than 6 months. It's also important to make sure that the stabilized gas is run through the carb so the gas sitting in the carb bowl is stabilized. That's the stuff that will be used first when you start the machine. Old gas that's in the bowl can gum up the works before the stabilized gas is used. To combate this in my generator, I turn off the gas and let the machine run out of gas. This doesn't leave any gas in the carb. Check your machines manual first though. My generator's manual tells me to do this. It's a bit of a pain but as you said, old gas that has not been stabilized can harm your equipment and cause it to crap out.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

So, last night I heard on CTV news that they fully expect the price of regular gas in B.C. to be $2 a litre soon, and they expect that to mess up the economy of Canada.

It is good to be governed by the wise and mighty.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, $123.9 when I gassed up yesterday at suppertime. $133.9 this morning at the same station. Should I drive out later today, I thoroughly expect it to be a different price.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I think we in BC almost deserve this.

Summer forecast for B.C.: Dry service stations, gas prices of $2 per litre | CBC News


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

$1.34 for regular last night.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> I think we in BC almost deserve this.
> 
> Summer forecast for B.C.: Dry service stations, gas prices of $2 per litre | CBC News


I agree 100%. 

The good news is those used vehicle lots will be covered with cheap 3/4 ton trucks that people seem to buy out here for no apparent reason when gas is cheap. And the market for small, practical vehicles will spike. 

We've seen this before, of course, back when oil was $150/barrel. And the good part of that is I will be able to see a little ways ahead in traffic, driving my (comparatively speaking) energy efficient vehicle ---- that doesn't require a step ladder to get into.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Good time to pick up a used 3/4 ton.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Good time to pick up a used 3/4 ton.


I already have a used one. (2010) Please tell me the cost of new trucks are going to go down. Now that would be great news.

In Peterborough this morning: Petro Canada $1.21 and Costco $1.19


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

$1.339 in the norning yesterday. $1.239 at dinner time. $1.209 later in the evening. I expect it to be somewhere back to the $1.30 range this morning.

Or maybe it will be even lower than $1.209 but shoot up to $1.37 in the afternoon.

Are these gas stations or blackjack dealers?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Are these gas stations or blackjack dealers?


Good one! Thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Too bad we can’t refine our own oil which we’ve got lots of and then sell gas for 39 cents a gallon. The tax shortfall could easily be made up now that the government is dealing dope...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

$155.9


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

holy shit 155.9 and thats after oil went down 3 days in a row and in Washington states it comes to approximately 1.09 on and 80 liter gas tank thats a $37.12 cent saving and even with the exchange so guess where I have to go once a week. shit better watch it they may restrict us from buying US to like they do from other booze provinces


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

116.9
I'm going to fill the truck before it shoots back up, then I'm going to bury a couple of barrels and fill them with cheap gas for when doomsday comes, which should be anytime now.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> 116.9
> I'm going to fill the truck before it shoots back up, then I'm going to bury a couple of barrels and fill them with cheap gas for when doomsday comes, which should be anytime now.


Great idea...Costco poutine for lunch sounds delicious!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Get the Costco survival package keep you going for a year if the diet itself doesn’t kill you.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Great idea...Costco poutine for lunch sounds delicious!


I don't know if I can do that anymore, swimsuit season is coming up..,, hopefully.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I don't know if I can do that anymore, swimsuit season is coming up..,, hopefully.


It's not swimsuit season until I've mowed the lawn a few times. I bet we're still a month away from even mowing for the first time!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> It's not swimsuit season until I've mowed the lawn a few times. I bet we're still a month away from even mowing for the first time!!


that isn't going to stop me from wearing my swimsuit around the neighbourhood


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2018)

all stations should adopt this


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> that isn't going to stop me from wearing my swimsuit around the neighbourhood


Duly noted.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Duly noted.


let the record also show that I look good


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> let the record also show that I look good


I'll let the expert witnesses testify to that and check the court reports at a later date...or not.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, $1.209 last night. $135.7 this morning, and $1.257 coming home an hour ago. (same station)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So, $1.209 last night. $135.7 this morning, and $1.257 coming home an hour ago. (same station)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


>


Pretty much.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> So, $1.209 last night. $135.7 this morning, and $1.257 coming home an hour ago. (same station)


fluctuating market with prices being updated in real time? why not? we want everything else quick and up to date


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Growing up in Ottawa (and visiting quite frequently) I've noticed that gas prices fluctuate several times per day out there but out here they seem to be much less volatile in a 24-hour period...no idea why that is.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Petro Can Ottawa - 127.9 regular, 146.9 Premium, 149.9 95 Octane


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> fluctuating market with prices being updated in real time? why not? we want everything else quick and up to date


Which is why your cup of coffee, at wherever you buy it, shold also change prices 4-5 times a day; just to keep pace with "the market".

Like I say, the most irritating thing about is not that it is expensive - lots of things are expensive, but hold their price, and we grumble and accept it -but that it is, for the most part, prohibitted to take advantage of pricesd when they are low, if you have already filled your tank. You can't keep an 80-gallon tank in your yard and fill it up every time there is a price war for an hour. Gas is pretty much the only commodity/consummable where the ability to take advantage of low prices is limited not by purchasing power, but by how much you currently have in your tank.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Which is why your cup of coffee, at wherever you buy it, shold also change prices 4-5 times a day; just to keep pace with "the market".
> 
> Like I say, the most irritating thing about is not that it is expensive - lots of things are expensive, but hold their price, and we grumble and accept it -but that it is, for the most part, prohibitted to take advantage of pricesd when they are low, if you have already filled your tank. You can't keep an 80-gallon tank in your yard and fill it up every time there is a price war for an hour. Gas is pretty much the only commodity/consummable where the ability to take advantage of low prices is limited not by purchasing power, but by how much you currently have in your tank.


clearly gas seems to be more important than coffee


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm seeing 131.9 today. And oil is at about $60 a barrel. It's called price fixing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

$1.33 at an Esso station near me


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

1.25 for regular here. Will be adjusted at midnight tomorrow night.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

1.43 here. It was 1.36 when I filled up two nights ago.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

About two weeks ago I visited family and filled up in Windsor at 1.15 and that same night when I got back to Sarnia it was 1.34. That is frequently the case, with us being significantly higher than Windsor or London. Today we were at 1.36. I suppose I need to get to fumes, pay the bridge toll and fill up stateside.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's always higher in the morning - I see 1.345 on my way in to work at 5:50am, and then it's 1.223 give or take on my way home at 3:30pm.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's more or less what it's like here.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

$1.56 last night, $1.549 today.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

BSTheTech said:


> $1.56 last night, $1.549 today.


So, where on Earth is that? I'll try to avoid that gas station.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> So, where on Earth is that? I'll try to avoid that gas station.


Victoria


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> So, where on Earth is that? I'll try to avoid that gas station.


So perhaps you can understand why we, as a 'have' province, are so thrilled to get to send our tax dollars to the Maritimes and Quebec so they can enjoy cheaper gas prices than us. That's certainly an incentive to drive the economy forward.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I took my truck the gas station today and bought $150 worth of fuel then we went to the liquor store. 

Fuck em all and let god sort the bastards out ... lol


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

fucking Horgan and Weaver the stupid prick 1.619/ltr and a few outside area's a touch higher


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

$1.28/litre near me in Kitchener


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

*Highest gasoline prices in Canadian history* on a pump in British Columbia today.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Exciting times!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

boyscout said:


> *Highest gasoline prices in Canadian history* on a pump in British Columbia today.
> 
> View attachment 199337


wonder if millennial have anything to do with this


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> wonder if millennial have anything to do with this


Because none of them want to drive so the difference needs to be made up somewhere.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Because none of them want to drive so the difference needs to be made up somewhere.


absolutely, you read that right

if all they have to fill up is a Vespa, Big Oil is selling a lot less Supreme Plus with Techron


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Economists are saying the only thing driving the rising prices in BC is the gas companies them self's blaming the supply turns out to be bullshit or saying that the summer time usage expected to deplete our supplies is also BS in one area this morning 1.659 for regular but get outside the GVRD area and it drops to 1.379


----------

